# Raleigh Chopper



## militarymonark (Feb 17, 2014)

Check out this hogg


----------



## FloridaRust (Feb 17, 2014)

Wowza! Looks to be a 68-70? With that single lever.I seen them with the 5 speed and the suicide brake but never one like this.Must be a 3 speed?


----------



## twozs (Feb 17, 2014)

^ looks like an archer hub.


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 21, 2014)

yah its a 3 speed, i def need wheelie bars for it though. It's kinda crazy to ride.


----------

